# Looking To Join NYC/LI D&D Game



## forumite (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm looking to join a 3.X D&D game in NYC or Long Island area.  I prefer a GM  campaign as opposed to Living Greyhawk or similar.  Level doesn't matter.  Published setting or GM created world doesn't matter.

Jerry
forumite@netzero.com


----------

